# cloud and his bum foot



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud's normal foot, the one not affected by the tumor.









Cloud's bum foot. He's really flat footed on it









Cloud sits on his foot when he eats or drinks. You can kinda see it under him.









Cloud's tumor is on this right side.

















My vet in gainesville is very certain that it is a tumor, especially since it doesnt seem to be responding to antibiotics. He also feels that the kidney disease thing may be off and he believes cloud might just be dehydrated from the baytril. He told me that the tumor will probably cost around $300-$500 to remove and i should start saving my money up. 
Tell me, if i made clay hedgehog magnets to sell... would y'all be interested?


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Murphey wants one!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

hedgie magnets!!!!!!!  OMG YESSSSSS  Genious :idea:


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

YES I WOULD! Anything to help! I would buy more than one!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i would definatly be interest in hedgehog magnets, it's my girlfriends birthday soon and those would be perfect since she is in love with vex.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you have paypal? if so i will pledge 10 dollars this tuesday to help with cloud. you are a frienjd of all hedgies. so you are a friend of mine even though we have never met. Message me on here to let me know where to send the money. I know it isnt much but i will do this each tuesday untill you have what you need......just remember to pay it forward when the time comes.

Chad, Amanda, Dora, & Millie


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

any little bit will help. thank you so much! i've set up a funraiser website which is in my signature but you can direct any paypals to [email protected]


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

and anyone wanting a magnet please PM me how many you'd like and what colors. i can *attempt* to do your hedgehog, but no promises! i'll start on some tomorrow


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

do you have any picture of the magnets?? i would prolly like to buy a few if i can dig up some extra money. i would love to help in any way i can.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

the magnent. i've only made one so far. i realized after i took all my clay home that i DONT own a slab roller :roll: so i really need to work on these in the studio










I will only be taking orders if they are PMed to me, so please direct any orders there, and not in this thread! i hope y'all like it!!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

How much are you asking for your magnets?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

$4 a piece, plus shipping. 4 for $15 

i know it seems expensive, but every cent is going towards Cloud since i got the clay for free.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i will definitely do the 4 for 15 once i get paid.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

cool  please PM me with a pic of your hedgie's face and quills so i can paint it just right


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

amazing!!!!! i want 1!!!!!!!!! once i get my hedgie of course


----------



## Valley (Feb 12, 2009)

There is a credit card that you can apply for called Care Credit. When my kitty had a cist on her my vet told me about the card and it really helped. They usually offer a few months with no interest so that you can pay it off without having to pay more. You may want to ask your vet if you can apply.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Valley! my vet actually told me about it already and im wary of credit cards but i may not have a choice  we'll see though and i'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

zoologist said:


> any little bit will help. thank you so much! i've set up a funraiser website which is in my signature but you can direct any paypals to [email protected]


Hi,

I used the link from your signature and it worked great. I hope you get lots of help for Cloud!


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

zoologist said:


> Thanks Valley! my vet actually told me about it already and im wary of credit cards but i may not have a choice  we'll see though and i'll keep that in mind!


What you could do is use that credit card to get the tumour removed now, before it gets worse, and then pay for it afterwards with the magnets and such you are selling.

If you sell handpainted ones for $4 a piece, and you can sell 75 of them, you have $300 right there. I think you could sell 25 in a month! Get your friends and family into it... you'd be surprised!

My mother and I actually collect magnets...as nerdy as that sounds :mrgreen: Some of them go for pretty expensive! I know the hand-carved ones from California we got was about $10 each!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

How is Mr. Cloud doing these days, my girls are getting pretty antsy for an update.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh and another suggestion:

If you set up an account with Etsy.com, it might be easier to promote the magnets. They also have a really secure buy-and-sell system there, using credit cards & paypal. my friend sells handmade jewelery on it.

You could advertise it to more people there too!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to donate to help out as well.

However, is there a possible way to find another secure site for the transactions? Paypal hates me, so I'd be using credit card info. But http: sites are NOT secure...Even if they say they are...They NEED to be https: in order for it to actually be secure.

edit: Well, more secure than http anyways. Hence sites like banking sign ons and so forth are https


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Cloud is still same old mr. Cloud. His tumor hasn't responded to antibiotics so now all i can hope for is for it to be begnin. I spoke to the vet and he will go in to remove it by the end of this month along with getting it biopsied. Cloud is still as friendly and active as ever. he is steadly eating and drinking and he is on his wheel in the early morning as usual. he doesn't let his illness slow him down!!!

If you'd like to donate to Cloud's fund, but don't want to use the site, feel free to send a check  please PM me and i'll give you my address!


i don't wanna use etsy.com cause dont they take some of your profits for their fees?


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

zoologist said:


> Mr. Cloud is still same old mr. Cloud. His tumor hasn't responded to antibiotics so now all i can hope for is for it to be begnin. I spoke to the vet and he will go in to remove it by the end of this month along with getting it biopsied. Cloud is still as friendly and active as ever. he is steadly eating and drinking and he is on his wheel in the early morning as usual. he doesn't let his illness slow him down!!!
> 
> If you'd like to donate to Cloud's fund, but don't want to use the site, feel free to send a check  please PM me and i'll give you my address!
> 
> i don't wanna use etsy.com cause dont they take some of your profits for their fees?


Hmm... I don't know, I've never heard about that. I'll ask my friend who uses it.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Bump! 

the hedgehog magnets are still available. i need PMs soon if you want me to paint it like your hedgehog, if not they're all going to be painted like cloud. Lemme know!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i'll shoot you a PM tommorrow at work.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have any pictures you could share?


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)




----------

